# بالشروق ادفع 55000ج و استلم فورا شقة 170 م بدون أي رسوم والباقي تسهيلات 6 سنوات



## شركة الكومى (26 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا نهائيا شقة 170 متر بمقدم 55000 ج و تسهيلات على 6 سنوات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نهائي أو تعاقد يقع المشروع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بارقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى وطريق السويس \وافخم المتتجعات السكنية و احياء الفيللات و قريبة من نادي هليوبلس و جميع مواقعنا تطل على حدائق و منها مواقع بحرية و القرب من المدخل الثانى للمدينة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حيث توجد به جميع الخدمات و جميع مواقعنا مميزة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 نوم + 2حمام منهم حمام ضيوف بالريسبشن+ مطبخ واسع جداً + ريسبشن يسع 3 قطع + تراس كبير [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الالكترونى :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : إضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*​ 

​


----------

